# decoeso



## Indrid Cold

Buongiorno a tutti;
Je suis (toujours) enterré dans une traduction de rapport de restauration de peintures murales et je butte, même si j'en comprend parfaitement la signification, sur le mot _decoeso_. Le plus proche que j'arrive à trouver serait _distaccato_, mais ce n'est pas exactement ça...

Context: "_blocchi squadrati di roccia sedimentaria arenaria locale molto tenera, spesso *decoesa* e polverulenta_". 

je traduis: _de blocs carrés de roche sédimentaire de grès local, très tendre, souvent decoeso et pulvérulent. 

_Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## matoupaschat

À vue de nez, je dirais "désagrégé". Je cherche confirmation (ou mieux).


----------



## Indrid Cold

Eh, non. Désagrégé (_disaggregato_) donne un sens de destruction, ou de disparition - tandis que _decoeso _signifie quelque chose comme la 'séparation' de deux (ou plus) éléments, l'un de l'autre; créant un déséquilibre dans la 'cohésion' du tout.


----------



## matoupaschat

Le sens de destruction est secondaire. Agréger, c'est mettre ensemble, unir (de grex, gregis le troupeau). Coeso vient du français cohésion. Voir aussi agrégation (synonymie) puis désagrégation (synonymie), il y a le choix!


----------



## Indrid Cold

Grazie Matoupaschat;
Vu. Je crois que je vais opter pour "dissociation" qui, dans ce contexte me semble à la fois aussi vague et aussi précis à la fois que l'original... Che ne dici?


----------



## matoupaschat

En cherchant, il me semble que ce qu'on trouve le plus souvent est "roches décomposées" (3150 résultats), suivi de désagrégées (365) et seulement deux pour dissociées.


----------



## Indrid Cold

Mmmh, merci Matoupaschat... effectivement. Il faut que je réfléchisse. Mais tu as sans doute raison. Je vais corriger le tir.
Grazie tanto
IC


----------



## Corsicum

A tout hasard, pour les roches sédimentaires on parle de « friabilité », « effritée », « friable » ?  
Indice de friabilité*.*


----------



## Indrid Cold

Corsicum said:


> A tout hasard, pour les roches sédimentaires on parle de « friabilité », « effritée », « friable » ?
> Indice de friabilité*.*



Merci Corsicum. Me voilà paré


----------

